# SRT-1 Suggestions - CO



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

The wife and I are looking to take an SRT1 in the spring to increase our awareness, skills and safety on the river. Any suggestions for good companies/instructors to take this course with? Preferably on the Arkansas River as it's nearby; but willing to drive to Front Range if the courses run there are better.

Thanks!


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh- we are rafters, not kayakers, if that makes a difference.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Contact the Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center in Nathrop for the Ark and Rocky Mountain Adventures in Fort Collins for a Poudre option. I have had a lot of friends do the training through RMA and they have said really good things. RMA has held it every Memorial Day Weekend for the last 8 or so years. They bring in someone else to do the training and just host the program.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did mine through Dvorak Expeditions in Nathrop on the Arkansas. There is a love hate with their company down there but I felt the training was good and I learned a lot. There was a couple that were commercial rafter only in my group and they worked well with them to keep them safe and teach them as much as they could. 

I would recommend what ever company you go through they are certified by Rescue 3 International. 

http://rescue3.com/


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Clear creek rafting usually has one every spring, all their guides have to have it, and have to recent every two years. And it's a class full of guides, great place to learn


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

All are good choices. I've taken courses through DVK and Sawatch Rescue on the Poudre and on the Ark and had great, professional, hands-on courses. Sawatch Rescue with Campy and Eric is my favorite course of about five different SRT1 courses by far. Organized information, experienced instructors, and good on-river training time. They are also flexible on pricing with house certification, ACA certification, or R3 certification - which is huge if you're just taking the course for personal growth!


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

The R3 certification with Campy seems like exactly what we're looking for. We are using the class for our own growth and knowledge. I contacted Campy; just waiting to hear back.

Thanks!


----------

